# frozen donor sperm



## february70 (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone now how long frozen donor sperm lives for once thawed and flung in? Thanks for any help! x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

It seems to depend, anything from 24-72 hours is what I've read.

bingbong x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

[email protected]'flung in'

thats gave me my giggle of the day!

k


----------

